# Has Anyone tried the Vest-Tech Tool Vest?



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

Has Anyone tried the Vest-Tech Tool Vest?

I don't carry alot of tools on me when I'm doing a task so a full blown belt is often over kill. Looking to try something different.

Getting the tools in and out looks awkward. Is it? Do tools fall out? Is it as hot as it looks?

I've heard they are coming out with a compliant Class II high visibility vest version - does anyone know when it will hit the market?

Sharing any of your experiences is most appreciated.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Although It seems like a brilliant, back saving idea Im not sure what other people might think of it.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

I can just picture a new apprentice coming up to the job site carrying a new 1/2" bender, wearing one of those vests and asking pipe fitters where the electricians are. :laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

That has to be the worst promotional video ever made.


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

Bet that's sweet to wear during the dog days of summer.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy Crap, $250 for that!!?!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Spam?


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought one and sent it back. Just didn't seem that it would be comfortable.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I like the idea a lot, but being someone who sweats in 32 degree temps I could not use it.
I have this setup with bags on both sides and it is too hot most times of the year, let alone in winter working in some office with the heat on 72.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I got no ass so I can't keep a tool belt up and had thought of something like this but I know that a vest is really hot in the summer. I just put what I need in the pouch and use a bucket for big stuff. 480 was going to show me how to move around when the belt is down around my ankles. he said it is a mahrishi thing and you just float around where you need to go. I think he has pictures to back this up! It sounds like it would save a lot of wear on my work boots!


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

pjg said:


> I bought one and sent it back. Just didn't seem that it would be comfortable.


Did you try it out at all? Put in on, put some tools in it...

I'm running into alot of sites where I have to wear a class II high visibility vest at all times (yes, even inside, on the 3rd floor....) I hoping this might act as a vest and a belt.

Heat's not a concern most of the year. Well, too much heat anyways.

You can get them significantly cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Might be good for attics and crawling. Not for everyday use though.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Might be good for attics and crawling. Not for everyday use though.


I'm a good one for trying out new gadgets, but I don't think this one would work out for me. I do as much work crawling around in attics and crawl spaces as I do standing. If most of a guy's work was standing or working on a ladder/lift, this might be a neat thing to try out. I can see how it might save the back and would probably be ideal for skinny guys who have trouble with a pouch. I'll stick with a pouch, for now, since it hangs down generally plumb when I'm crawling around. I have gotten a duplicate set of tools for a hand-carry bag when I'm working somewhere stationary for long periods of time. Handier on a lift or working off a tea cart.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I like the idea a lot, but being someone who sweats in 32 degree temps I could not use it.
> I have this setup with bags on both sides and it is too hot most times of the year, let alone in winter working in some office with the heat on 72.


 
I'm with you. I'm a sweaty guy and that thing looks like it would be very hot. I like the interchangable pouch idea though. I'd like a tool belt with that option. I hate changing pouch contents when switching from rough-in to finish etc.


----------



## vanvincent218 (Jan 8, 2010)

got one for christmas last year didint even get it out of the pkg. sent it back! too hot!!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

vanvincent218 said:


> got one for christmas last year didint even get it out of the pkg. sent it back! too hot!!


 
Too hot in Chicago?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They should make a tool carrying trenchcoat, with tool holders on the inside. You can go in a building completely in stealth mode and nobody will know you're the electrician. :jester:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> They should make a tool carrying trenchcoat, with tool holders on the inside. You can go in a building completely in stealth mode and nobody will know you're the electrician. :jester:


I can see it now! Reaching into the coat for my nine's, and an over zealous guard shoots my ass!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> They should make a tool carrying trenchcoat, with tool holders on the inside. You can go in a building completely in stealth mode and nobody will know you're the electrician. :jester:


Matrix Electric LLC! :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> They should make a tool carrying trenchcoat, with tool holders on the inside. You can go in a building completely in stealth mode and nobody will know you're the electrician. :jester:


Would that be a good thing? I find "I'm the electrician" is good enough for the bank to open the vault if you need to get in there...


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Matrix Electric LLC! :laughing:


I particularly like the safety glasses that just clip on your nose.


----------



## Easy Al (Feb 28, 2011)

ralpha494 said:


> I particularly like the safety glasses that just clip on your nose.


 
HAHA:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Maybe if I was only ever doing industrial work in cold storage, I get too hot wearing a company polo and hi-viz vest let alone that thing. I'll stick with my skillers.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


can someone tell me why this video was posted on this thread?

curious, thats all.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

those vests could be the best thing that has happened to the trade... but i will never know.

my pride would, just plain, not allow me to dress like a goofball.

i have hip pads, to distribute the weight better, on my tool belt (not that i wear a belt much). that is about as far as i would go. i do not even like the way suspenders look. call it vanity or whatever, but it is what it is. i am too old to change now.

having said that. i am not the guy who would call someone on this. other people might make jokes... like when some guys wear knee pads... the jokes are almost obligatory... but i keep out of that crap, even behind peoples backs. people have to do what is best for themselves. 

my vanity would just not allow it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)




----------

